# My poor mailbox!



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

My mailbox has seen better days, but nobody else got hurt. This one comes from @eliot, who sent me these sticks as a token of appreciation for sending him some of my cigar e-juice extract. I haven't tried any of these except for the Undercrown, which is always welcome as a repeat offender.

Thanks!

(sorry about the low-quality phone pic)


----------



## CritterBuddy (May 10, 2015)

LOL Great picture of the mailbox!


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

I've got a fresh build waiting to drink up that delicious cigar juice. Tracking says it should be at my doorstep when I get home! The anticipation, AHHH!


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

@eliot - well played sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

eliot said:


> I've got a fresh build waiting to drink up that delicious cigar juice. Tracking says it should be at my doorstep when I get home! The anticipation, AHHH!


It'll be good ROTT, but like cigars, after a month of steeping post-mix (like with rest) you will get optimal flavor. So mix up all four bottles right away if you're set on a specific nicotine percentage!


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Nicely done, Eliot!


----------



## plushterry (Apr 28, 2016)

Boom! Haha good work Eliot!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

VERY NICE!!

Although I have no idea what the "cigar juice" thing is but hey..... I'm a FOG!!!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hell of a swap. .still don't have a grip on the vape concept. But to each their own


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

Since you both don't know what I was alluding to. I make cigar-flavored vape juice for my own vapin' (in an "e-cigarette") and enjoy it by holding the vapor in my mouth and blowing it out, as you would a cigar. It has next to no nicotine (but can be mixed to have plenty). It's not as good as a real cigar, but you can get certain flavors from the tobacco.

I'm pretty much the Walter White of naturally-extracted tobacco extracts. I'm not sure that I could be convinced there is a cigar e-juice in existence that has the nuance and quality that mine do. The tobacco flavors are extracted with a very long, slow cold process. Even the filtration process is long and complicated, all so that you don't have to clean your atomizer (e-cig component) as often.

If the company eliot works for gets a hold of this, they're gonna chain me up like Jesse Pinkman in the lab and force me to make juice for them.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I remember your thread when you were concocting the stuff. ..I understand all that. I just don't understand vaping..


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

It's an alternative to smoking. It's cheaper, and in some places you can still vape inside where you can't smoke. They say it's safer, but I have my suspicions, especially about propylene glycol.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Alot of guys do it at work. Everytime I'm around em I leave starving. . The smoking area smells like a dessert bar.


----------



## fimpster (Feb 24, 2016)

Nice hit.

I gave up cigs, vaped for almost two years and then gave that up too. @Amelia Isabelle your juice sounds way better than any of the tobacco flavored juices I tried. None of them were any good. I stuck mostly to fruit flavors.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

lol, yeah. My late brother used to always vape whipped cream and marshmallow and stuff. My Mom and Dad are constantly vaping black licorice.

I only vape my own cigar juice, and I never inhale. It's made with VG and natural tobacco; osmosis only yields a wee bit of nicotine, and the <1micron tobacco particulate never undergo combustion, so I suspect it may be safer than an actual cigar. But not sure on that one, don't quote me.



fimpster said:


> @Amelia Isabelle your juice sounds way better than any of the tobacco flavored juices I tried. None of them were any good. I stuck mostly to fruit flavors.


NETs are the only way to make realistic tobacco flavor. If you're going to try and produce it with synthetic flavors... Well, just don't.


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

@Amelia Isabelle Do you have a recommended build or resistance:wattage ratio that the cigar juice should be vaped at?


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

eliot said:


> @Amelia Isabelle Do you have a recommended build or resistance:wattage ratio that the cigar juice should be vaped at?


I vape mine a Kangertech Subox Mini with the RBA, but I loaded it with a pre-wound coil that my brother gave me, so I don't know the resistance. As far as wattage, I find over 35 is a bit much. 25-30 is about right. Mind you, I use 100% VG, so if you're using any PG, you're on your own!


----------



## CigarHooligan (Jul 9, 2016)

Undercrown is my daily smoke. Chillin Moose is a fantastic smoke, I haven't seen them at my local in awhile. I do need to get more.


----------

